# Why do they park on the tracks?



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

At least 30 people were reported injured early Tuesday when a Metrolink commuter train collided with a tractor-trailer truck on the tracks in Ventura County, northwest of Los Angeles.

At least 30 people injured. . .


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Because people go about their lives oblivious to the dangers they expose themselves to every day. People just plain don't pay enough attention.


----------



## LynnB (Jul 16, 2014)

Agreed! I grew up a few hundred yards from railroad tracks and knew from the time I could walk that TRAINS CAN'T STOP LIKE CARS CAN! And my first driving lessons from Dad were mostly about the correct stopping procedures around railroad crossings. You know how many times I've parked or stopped on tracks? ZERO. And guess how many times I've been hit by a train? ZERO. A lot of people don't see the relationship....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I suppose maybe they think the train has a steering wheel and can go around them. Heck, they can see the cars on the tracks from quite a long way off. Plenty of time to switch tracks.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

LynnB said:


> And guess how many times I've been hit by a train? ZERO./QUOTE]
> 
> I did not have to guess -- you are still alive and posting.


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

Hobos


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The driver (if you want to call him one) ran away after he "parked" on the tracks. They found him miles away.
Terrorism?

Might as well be. 

Bob I did it again, I just posted this in my wild thread. hwell:


----------

